# Molly at 5 months



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A few photos of Molly at 5 months. She is getting big, 5.6kgs, still to measure her in can size . As you can see she is now up on the sofa, up on the bed, access all areas.. That was not my initial intention however shes won me over . I think she needs a hair cut but I am very loathed, love the scruffy look, maybe just a wee trim round her eyes. Shes gonna be a curly girl, cant wait for the grooming sessions once her adult coat comes in 

















Her hair looks really bad here, she honestly can see out!! 
















This last photos a wee bit smudged but just like the wee glimpse of her tongue  xxx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

She is adorable, what a lovely girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Molly is a wee cracker. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Molly is a real cutie and I am all for the shaggy look just takes a bit more looking after


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Molly is beautiful x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Molly is most definitely a beauty! Makes the perfect addition to any sofa or bed!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the last pic, One straight leg and one curly leg lol x

She looks adorable, very cuddly xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Love her. Such a beautiful face x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh Molly, you are gorgeous! What cross is she?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg she is the cutest little cockapoo ever,she is like a cuddly toy,adorable!! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> oh Molly, you are gorgeous! What cross is she?


Thank you Clare, she is an American/ miniature mix


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, thank you for all the lovely comments, they mean a lot . She is very cute but I'm only slightly biased  xxx


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

What a beauty! And so big! Our Mollie is only 2.6kg (last weigh) and just 12 weeks old. She has a lot of growing to do me thinks!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sooooooo cute!!!! X


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

She is so cute


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, she looks just like my daughters stuffed toy dog, lol! Those eyes are so lovely, i'm a fan of the little bit scruffy look too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Molly .. how cute are you ... love your coat and your mummy keeps it so beautifully clean


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Molly is such a pretty cockapoo, you should be rightly proud of her. I'm so glad you've broken all your rules, you're not alone we've all done that.

I had a real run in with some good friends last weekend, who were appalled that I allowed my cockapoo on upstairs and on my bed. I tried to convince them that it was fine, but the just didn't get it  The one argument I didn't feel I could use was 'but she's a cockapoo, she's different to other dogs'. I think they would have thought I'd completely lost it. But I know owners on here will understand.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all 
Today I can announce the arrival of mollys first matt... I panicked thinking it was some suspicious lump under her ear then saw the clump of hair!! Oh dear... a taste of things to come!! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Thank you all
> Today I can announce the arrival off mollys first matt... I panicked thinking it was some suspicious lump under her ear then saw the clump of hair!! Oh dear... a taste of things to come!! X


I'm afraid her fur may well matt quite quickly at around 6 months and you may struggle to keep up with them. Then a proper groom may be required. On the upside, if you then groom regularly, the matts will appear but much more manageable.

Grooming on top of a table with a towel or something non slip makes the job easier - loads of threads on it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I'm afraid her fur may well matt quite quickly at around 6 months and you may struggle to keep up with them. Then a proper groom may be required. On the upside, if you then groom regularly, the matts will appear but much more manageable.
> 
> Grooming on top of a table with a towel or something non slip makes the job easier - loads of threads on it.


Oh I know, I've been dreading it coming, especially with such a curly coat. I have been reading everyones threads re grooming and see how well you all do with grooming your dogs yourselves, I too need to start collecting the essential tools as I am theee fussiest person when it comes to both my own and now Molly's hair!! Not that you can tell by the photos, I just like a dog to look natural and not all coiffured like some of the groomers do. I would love to learn myself how to do it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

See if you can find a local dog grooming course at college. They are not all just designed for would be professional groomers. I've done a one day 'pampered pooch' course and it gave me the confidence to do it myself. Like you I know how I wanted Millie to look. It also means I can keep on top of her coat and trim frequently keeping her coat shaggy and manageable.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> See if you can find a local dog grooming course at college. They are not all just designed for would be professional groomers. I've done a one day 'pampered pooch' course and it gave me the confidence to do it myself. Like you I know how I wanted Millie to look. It also means I can keep on top of her coat and trim frequently keeping her coat shaggy and manageable.


Yes, I'll definitely look into that thanks . Although I want the zero effort look, in order to achieve that look and manage it without having to go too short, it requires 100% effort!! 
X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She is just the cutest little thing....I think we all have good intentions as to
where and what we will allow our cp's to do....never last long though!!
Welcome to the world of matt busting...you'd better get used it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> She is just the cutest little thing....I think we all have good intentions as to
> where and what we will allow our cp's to do....never last long though!!
> Welcome to the world of matt busting...you'd better get used it


I've been twiddling this matt around with my fingers thinking it will disappear ... Dream on!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A Mikki matt buster is one of the best things I have ever bought....it has little blades that kind of slices through the matt. Molly looks like she has very soft fleecey fur( like Betty)....the worst kind for matts


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh great ...Lots to look forward to then! She'll have a crew cut before I know it!! Will order the matt buster today thanks


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

She is gorgeous, just what I want my new addition to look like. Not sure on names either so any suggestions for a blonde/golden girl please x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Molly is just SO cute - but how on earth do you keep her clean?! 

Julie, I sympathise with you re the friends - sometimes you just want people to BUTT out!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Mairi, Molly is utterly gorgeous. My Maisie has a tight curly coat too and I have struggled with grooming her at times .... she is now 3 years old I've just about have it sussed! I enjoy doing it myself and the 'little and often' approach definitely works best with her. I take a tiny amount off before the mats set in and don't let it get beyond a certain length as I know it just gets unmanageable. Doing it yourself you aren't at the mercy of groomers who can misinterpret what you want ... Maisie often came back from groomers looking like a different dog!

The Mikki mat breaker is great and is similar in principle to the Mars coat king.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1341228130&sr=1-1

You may find some helpful info on here too:-

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/grooming.html

This is Maisie










Sue x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Turi said:


> Molly is just SO cute - but how on earth do you keep her clean?!
> 
> Julie, I sympathise with you re the friends - sometimes you just want people to BUTT out!


Thanks Turi, she does look very clean in the photos but i can assure you she isnt always like that!! 



Mogdog said:


> Hi Mairi, Molly is utterly gorgeous. My Maisie has a tight curly coat too and I have struggled with grooming her at times .... she is now 3 years old I've just about have it sussed! I enjoy doing it myself and the 'little and often' approach definitely works best with her. I take a tiny amount off before the mats set in and don't let it get beyond a certain length as I know it just gets unmanageable. Doing it yourself you aren't at the mercy of groomers who can misinterpret what you want ... Maisie often came back from groomers looking like a different dog!
> 
> The Mikki mat breaker is great and is similar in principle to the Mars coat king.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue, Maisie looks lovely .. Yes the time has come to invest in some tools!! Thank you very much for the links.. Id love to be able to manage her coat myself


----------

